# No cosmetic manufacturing license for me :(



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Florida wants $800 for the license, $150 for first inspection and $30 for each labeled product sold (5 scents x 3 products each) $450 - $1400 to get the permission to sell lip balm. I guess that I will be talking to Rett! Or I will just move to a more friendly, cooler, state. Colorado here I come! dance:


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Do you have to pay these fees every year? I wonder why Florida regulates cosmetics as much as they do and so many other states don't.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't make lip balm, stick to soap it's not a cosmetic.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, as long as all that you say about it is that it gets you clean!


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Everyone who buys my soaps wants lotion bars from me. They like the all natural aspect of it. Oh well, I will keep looking into it. . .but for now it will just be soaps.

The $800 is every 2 years plus you have to pay for the inspections.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh my Goodness! That would keep folks out of the business and the one's in business making money. Doesn't seem right.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I just got an email from the Florida Department telling me that if I label a product I still have to register each item with the state. Hmmm. And they say that this is done to "protect" the consumer - Ha


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Even soap??? Wow. That stinks.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

No not soap and I assume that I can also do liquid soap-but I am not going to ask. I am just going to concentrate on my soap right now.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

That's terrible! I knew Florida had more requirements but sheesh!


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Get this - I got an email from the state telling me that I can sell any cosmetic product that is made and labeled from a different state. I feel like my state just gave me the finger.

Soooo since I want to move to Colorado, and my son already lives there, I am going to look into their requirements and maybe go ahead and start a company there!


----------

